
Reddit users now say “search” more than “Google” - mwc
https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/reddit-ngram/?keyword=google.search&start=20071015&end=20150831&smoothing=30
======
randycupertino
Yeah but how often do they say Bing? Probably mostly only in the porn threads.

